# tenons with a curve



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I am pondering the best way to cut the shoulders to match the curve of the rail. I am using walnut the slats will be 3/8" X 1 1/4"
http://www.ecrater.com/p/7030635/convertible-crib-full-bed-furniture


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*one way is*

Secure the slats on a piece of wood larger/wider than the headboard would be when assembled and having the same space in between them as needed when assembled. Make a curved template the entire width. This will allow the base of your router to follow the template and cut the shoulder. 

Depending if the curve is a constant arc, not accelerating on the ends, you could eliminate having a space between them. 

Another idea..... probably better, would be to use the curve of the headboard as the template by partially inserting the slats in the groove and use a guide bushing on the router to duplicate that curve on them. Filler pieces in between the slats would eliminate tearout. maybe someone else has other suggestion?  bill


----------

